# Movie HEREAFTER-Subtitles?



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

Has anyone seen the movie* "Hereafter".* It starts with two people speaking in a language other than English and then the woman talks in English, and through the movie English and the other language are used with no subtitles to know what they are saying in the non-English language. Is there supposed to be subtitles? I tried it on my TV and PC but no subtitles.:wave:


----------



## Julie Frances (Dec 26, 2007)

*It`s ok i solved the problem.*


----------

